# Public access to full MLS



## Underworld (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there any way for me to get access to the full MLS? Aside of seducing a realtor and stealing their password.
I read something about a court ruling, easing up the monopolistic nature of the trade.

Thanks!


----------



## Westerly (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure if you're buying or selling. If buying, any realtor should be able to set you up with automated property listings. If you're selling, look up "Mere" listings. I haven't followed it but it showed up on a listing I looked at. The realtor's note on the listing was "Realtors, this is a MERE listing."


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

The court ruling I believe was to allow discount brokers (and individuals such as those using comfree) to use the MLS service. I don't think it ruled that individuals could read the information that normally is only available to realtors and hidden from the public on MLS.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone know what the annual RE agent fee is to their realtor association for their access?


----------



## seankearns (Feb 14, 2014)

I assume you're asking about the fee so you can pay it and gain access, but it doesn't work that way. Unless you're planning on becoming licensed and working for a brokerage of some sort there's no way to access the full MLS. (As a Realtor I may be up for being seduced though)


----------

